# Create Rhinestone look on photoshop??



## kouklaskloset (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I had just bought software to create custom rhinestones finally! My question is: 
Is there a way to use Photoshop to create the rhinestone look so I do not have to press the actual shirt I want to sell? I don't want to waste inventory and keep pressing shirts to take a picture of them and hope that the size I pressed will sell.
I have corel draw and EZ.Gem Rhinestone software I bought at the ISS show here in vegas and I can not seem to find a way to get my designs onto Photoshop? 
I would like to be able to create a design and put it on a shirt through photoshop to create the look of the rhinestones!

Any ideas or help is very much appreciated!

Thank You


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not know your software for rhinestone, but all rhinestone programs I have used are vector based. Photoshop is a bitmap program and may not use a vector image. In your rhinestone program you should be able to either "save as" or "export as" a bitmap or jpg file. Then you could open with Photoshop


----------



## kouklaskloset (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will give it a try!!!!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I've never seen ez.gem but from coreldraw using trw or easystone you can simulate your vector circles to be rhinestones and then export out one of their proofs to which can be a background of shirt. Personally in corel, I use their simulate feature and then I wrote a macro of my own to import an image of a shirt onto the page, I then size down the transfer to the right dimensions, place it over my shirt image, and I have another macro that exports my selected items as a png right to my "to be uploaded" folder for my website. Works pretty smooth. No photoshop needed.

Prior to all the macros, I was exporting the design manually with a transparent PNG, importing it into photoshop as a layer, and then sizing from there. 500 designs later, my PSD is a monster.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish Hotfix Era exported as ping. Would make placing images on my shirts alot easier!! You'll notice most of my samples are black because it's the easiest to place the image with black background on top of shirt.


----------

